

Dean Kamen: empire off the grid - TriinT
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/energy/renewables/empire-off-the-grid

======
andyking
Even more interesting than this one-man band is the progress being made on
Eigg and other remote islands off the West Coast of Scotland. Many have never
been on the grid (they're islands with 10-100 people living on them) and
they've previously relied on mucky diesel generators and such like.

Now, solar panels, wind turbines and hydroelectric are being installed to give
these communities a stable energy supply.

<http://islandsgoinggreen.org/>

